# Need some advice on my first snowboard and bindings purchase.



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello, everyone. Ok so I recently got into snowboarding and after a few times going I'm addicted. I plan on going a lot more so paying $30 every time for a board and boots rental just wouldn't be wise at this point. I've purchased some necessities from www.proboardshop.com(gloves,pants,jackets, goggles) and the prices and shipping speed were great so I plan on purchasing my board and bindings from here as well. Since I'm still new to the sport and on a budget I'm not planning on spening an awful lot but enough to good some pretty good stuff. I've been told the equipment I plan on getting is actually pretty good but it never hurts to get more opinions. So here's the stuff I'm looking at.


Lowest Price on K2 Illusion 163cm Wide Snowboard Snowboard Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Best Prices On Flux Emblem Snowboard Bindings Black Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Ok, my first question is regarding my height. I'm about 6'5 with a size 13 boot is that board going to be the right size for me? Am I getting good bang for the buck and is it decent quality?

Also will those bindings fit right on that board?

I'd just like to go ahead and say thanks in advance for any help/ advice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

what exactly do you want to do Freestyle/All moutain/Freeride?? and what is your weight


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

hoboinluckytown said:


> what exactly do you want to do Freestyle/All moutain/Freeride?? and what is your weight


Just riding at a park nothing fancy I don't think I'll be doing any major tricks or anything like that right now. I weigh about 230 pounds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> The board is the right length and the fact that it`s a wide. With size 13, you will always be needing a wide board when you shop. The bindings will be fine, just make sure you get the X large models so your size 13 will fit. K2 is a good board brand and the illusion is a good entry level board that will get you up to speed. The only thing I see about it that gives me pause is the 3 degree base bevel. While this is great for the beginner to learn with much less edge catching, just know, that this will be squirrely on ice. It will hold end edge if you are on edge in a carve, but where this bevel becomes an issue is when you hit patches of icy unexpectedly and the tali skids out from under you. With a 3 degree bevel, it is very difficult to get it back under control. I had a 3 degree on my board when I learned and I hate the thing today and have ground the base way down to get it back to a 1 degree. It is great for edge catch free learning, but I wanted you to be aware that there is a down side. Other than that, it is a great setup. As for boots, make sure you buy these locally at a shop where you can try them on for a good, snug fit without heel lift.


Sweet, thanks for the help man.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

*jeenyus*

jeenyus with ride lx or ex bindings and 32 boots... its a great starting board... its a burton too
technically... burton last year bought forum and forum owns jeenyus so do the math

burton = forum = jeenyus


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Lowest Price on Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings Black Snowboards Binding Snowboading Gear Equipment

Hmmmm... Do you think the FLux bindings or these would be better?


My only concern is with the Burtons for the boot size it holds it just says 10+ would it hold my 13.5 size boot? (Yeah I realized I accidently put 13 in the original post)


----------

